# chop chop! 1950 Mercury shoot



## WTF? (Mar 28, 2011)

had the opportunity today to shoot this very nicely modded 1950 mercury, freshly imported from the states. 
now, i was told i would be shooting a 1950 "merc", and as any sensible person, i took "merc" to mean mercedes. needless to say i was a little taken aback when i walked into the studio to find this lowered, chop top, yank tank behemoth sitting there waiting for me. not to say it was a bad surprise...


1







2






3






4






5 






6







im still pretty new to automotive photography, but so far i'm loving it and only want to improve, so any advice would be greatly appreciated. (i think i cropped no. 5 a bit tight, but ive already uploaded it to flickr and cant be arsed changing it for now lol)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't think we say Merc here.  We say Benz.  I think you did awesome.  Share some color ones?


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 28, 2011)

No we say Merc....as in Mercury.

I dont like the ribbon at all. i think it takes away from the custom body work that went into the car.  It just distracts from the lines.  They look good. i would also be interested in seeing some color pics as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2011)

Merc has always been Mercury to me.  Hard c, as in cold.  Mercedes has a soft c, as is cellar.

I don't care for the ribbon either.  Other than that, great shots!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2011)

The ribbon....what is that there for?


----------



## baturn (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe the hood latch is broken?


----------



## JBArts (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty sleek vehicle, I must say. And you managed to capture it in its full glory. LOL. The black and white effect that you've used suits the vehicle perfectly. I am not a big fan of the ribbon as well, but other than that these are great photos.


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 29, 2011)

I like #1 and #4; agree with the others on the ribbon, doesn't add anything to me...


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 29, 2011)

4 would have been so much better without the number plate. The fish eye really enhances it as well..


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 29, 2011)

FWIW I use "Merc" as Mercedes and I'm from the states...I guess I'm in the minority...

That ribbon is just terrible.  #2 would have been really good without the ribbon and license plate.  
Nothing here really strikes me as fantastic.  Sorry.


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 29, 2011)

wow ! i am a huge fan of old cars like this one, really nice setup. the wide angle lens shot gave it a modern touch. nice job !


----------



## kundalini (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent shots, but likewise, the ribbon is a killer.


Sparky,  if you wanna talk about the Mercury Blues, it's gotta be Steve Miller.


----------



## Vespa (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome shots. Didn't notice the ribbon till I read the post? Merc is totally mercury. I never seen a Benz that was as cool as this car!


----------

